# "deadly arts" on fit tv



## mrhnau (Oct 28, 2005)

I just noticed an airing of "Deadly arts" On fit-tv (fitness television). Its highlighting Muay Thai tonight. Is this a series? Will this be worth the time to watch? Anyone seen the show yet? Its on at 8pm this evening (Oct 28th) on the east coast.

MrH


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 28, 2005)

I've seen two episodes, and they're OK. The basic setup is that the host spotlights different martial arts in the land of their birth rather than by going to the local McDojo. In the Capoeira episode she went to Brazil for instruction and in the Karate episode she went to Okinawa to study Goju-ryu. The show is as much about the places, people, and traditions as it is about the arts. Nothing in depth, but better than the usual stuff. My only problem (nit-picking on my part) is that the host pronounces the word "kata" as "cat-a". Since she's Canadian, I guess it's a French thing  .
Oh, and Okinawa really looked beautiful. I wonder why they don't promote it over here as a tourist destination (unless they figure too many tourists would spoil the place).
By the way, next Friday's episode is "Aikido".


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 28, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> By the way, next Friday's episode is "Aikido".


 
Neat... Wish I could see the two older ones then. I've got it programmed for this evening...

MrH


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 28, 2005)

Keep a eye out, cable's big on reruns.  I think the programs originally aired in 2003.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 28, 2005)

I think we're avoiding the larger question here: What are you all doing watching fitness television? lol :asian: 

Thanks for the heads-up on the Muay Thai episode


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

We don't get the channel yet!


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 28, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> We don't get the channel yet!


 
*slips in a VCR tape for Arni*


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 28, 2005)

It plays on outdoor life network too, not sure when though. I like the show, the aikido episode is is especially in depth (the host is a french aikidoka). But they produced the show in some aspects to make her seem like she's been living under a martial arts rock for most of her life, she doesn't show the skill the a 20 year practioner should have IMO. I suppose it helps to have a beginner learning martial arts rather then a pro.


on an unrelated note, has anyone ever seen "Sports Samurai"? (the name should pretty much indicate how terrible it is)


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, I just watched the taped show for lunch. Sadly, I was not too impressed. I doubt I'll watch any others. I -might- check out the capeoira one, since its hard to find much on TV about it, but other than that I'll think i'll be missing it. I was not too impressed with the host. Information was stuff I already knew, which is sad since I never studied that art. Oh well 

MrH


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, thanks for letting us know what it was like. It's good to get exposure for the arts even if we experts aren't too impressed by it!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 1, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> I've seen two episodes, and they're OK. The basic setup is that the host spotlights different martial arts in the land of their birth rather than by going to the local McDojo.


 
McDojo?!  I like it.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Well, thanks for letting us know what it was like. It's good to get exposure for the arts even if we experts aren't too impressed by it!


 
The one on Muay Thai wasn't bad. . .It would be neat to go train with all the masters of Muay Thai, Krabi Krabong and Muay Boran, particularly if you're a female. . .that doesn't happen all that often in Thailand.


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Nov 1, 2005)

Its not too bad of a show. The woman who does it is from Quebec Canada and travels all over. If you are canadian they show the show a lot on IFC. Mr. Rob Broad was kind enough to lend me a tape with pretty much all the episodes. He was saying that you can book seminars with her.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 1, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> The one on Muay Thai wasn't bad. . .It would be neat to go train with all the masters of Muay Thai, Krabi Krabong and Muay Boran, particularly if you're a female. . .that doesn't happen all that often in Thailand.


 
I will say the Krabi Krabong section was pretty cool. I did enjoy learning a little bit about that...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 4, 2005)

Tonight's episode: Aikido
Next Friday: Kalaripayattu


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2005)

I gotta call my cable company.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 4, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> I will say the Krabi Krabong section was pretty cool. I did enjoy learning a little bit about that...


 
I was pretty surprised that they covered the 10 year old fights. Seems like that wouldn't sit too well with many viewers. The other thing is, to get that kind of training from Ajarn Surachai Sirisute and Ajarn Apidej Sit-Hirun, would cost. . .a lot more than I could afford; and she got paid to do it.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky Quebecois!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 4, 2005)

I think the lady (the host) also has a black belt and some 20 years in Aikido, so it's not exactly like she's not an accomplished MAist.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah but it seems like she dumbs herself down for the show. Or rather, skills herself down?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 11, 2005)

Tonight:Kalaripayattu
Next Friday: Savate


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 11, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Tonight:Kalaripayattu
> Next Friday: Savate


 
Thanks for the notice... I'll have to miss it. Takes second seat to hockey!

I watched the Aikido section, it was pretty interesting. I think the most entertaining section was getting to see alot of the current masters and a little bit of education.

MrH


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 11, 2005)

Check your listings, they re-run the program on the weekend and on the following Thursday. 
Hope this helps  .


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 11, 2005)

I Tivoed the Aikido one, its **identical** to the *National Geographic* special on Aikido, which I also have a copy of.  I didnt expect that!!
Andrew


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 11, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Check your listings, they re-run the program on the weekend and on the following Thursday.
> Hope this helps  .


 
Saturdays at 3 (pacific) and thurdays at 10.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 11, 2005)

Gotta love cable- miss it the first time, catch it on the 500 re-runs.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Nov 12, 2005)

I've only seen the karate and aikido episodes. I think it's a pretty cool show, especially to be able to see all the old masters show their stuff. 

It's more entertainment than educational for me, but mostly I feel jealous that the host is being paid to travel the world and train with famous martial arts masters. lucky lucky lucky!

Kinda like that Travel Channel show where that woman gets to travel all over the world and stay in the most expensive hotels.

How does one find a job like that?

lucky lucky lucky!


----------



## Shaolin Bushido (Jun 13, 2006)

I've enjoyed virtually every episode that I've seen; I'm pretty sure there are only like 6 or 7 in total.  I'd hate to do a stand-up routine with y'all as the audience!  Tough crowd!:jedi1:


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 13, 2006)

I have seen 3 of them.  I thought they were boring!  I could barely finish watching them.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 13, 2006)

I have only seen one episode and was not impressed.  I however would like to see the Kalarippayattu episode.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kensai (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, I wasn't overly impressed with the show either. Don't know why, just couldn't get into it. My preference would be for Mind Body and Kick *** Moves, that's an awesome show. Just my tuppence though.


----------

